# Help!!! - - Euro Basketball



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Does anybody know a place online where you can purchase merchandice from euro league teams
Things like shirts, hats, jerseys, etc.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: test again*



> Originally posted by *Hedo - - He Do!!! *
> d


Hedo - - He Do!!!...what the hell are you doing? Why did you need to test it?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*the first*

time it was okay, but im suspicous that the 2nd was padding. I dunno i could be mistaken. But s,e Eirp;eagie tea,s are cpp; nit jteu wear like rugby jeerzeys


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: the first*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> time it was okay, but im suspicous that the 2nd was padding. I dunno i could be mistaken. But s,e Eirp;eagie tea,s are cpp; nit jteu wear like rugby jeerzeys


don't worry they got deleted...oh well


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*sounds good*

and the gibirish i wrote was supposed to say some euro jerseys are cool but some look like rugby jerseys.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: sounds good*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> and the gibirish i wrote was supposed to say some euro jerseys are cool but some look like rugby jerseys.


they are lookin like soccer jerseys now too....i mean all the teams are sponsored by a big company in europe or the world somewhere......i mean look at Kinder.....thats just nasty


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

Peja Vu said:


> Does anybody know a place online where you can purchase merchandice from euro league teams
> Things like shirts, hats, jerseys, etc.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


http://www.paoshop.gr/catalog/index.php?language=en&osCsid=ec0857acd7798d76c1934fadf560a56f

http://www.sportarena.gr/index.php?cPath=274

And of course, ebay


----------

